
Ask HN: Who needs support from a stranger with a project? - funwie
Are you working on a project and need support with coding, design, documentation, etc.<p>Please describe what you want the stranger will bring to the project, their role, skills required, and possible a brief description of task (if you don&#x27;t want to give much away).<p>A stranger could be a programmer, designer, student looking for hands-on experience, etc.
======
fundamental
I'm one of the maintainers for the ZynAddSubFX open source musical
synthesizer. It's a mixed codebase with a C++ core, some low level C routines,
and a mostly Ruby based interface. I'm trying to broaden the contributor base
at the moment.

There's plenty of roles which could use an extra hand ranging from community
management, testing, documentation, development, and advanced DSP
improvements. Each role would use a different set of skills, but it's an open
source collaboration, so don't be afraid to try something you're unfamiliar
with and want to learn about (it was a great learning experience back when I
was a student).

If any of this sounds interesting then please see
[http://zynaddsubfx.sf.net/contribute.html](http://zynaddsubfx.sf.net/contribute.html)
for more information regarding specific roles.

For anyone casually looking through this thread, any feedback on the general
contributing page? I'm trying to find the right balance between presenting
something that can be skimmed, but still has the deeper information to inform
someone interested in each role and I'm unsure if it's settled with the right
tradeoff.

------
Random_Person
I've been working on a simple Activity Reporting tool for a few months now and
I could use... all sorts of help.

Firstly, I've only been a "professional" developer for a few years. I've been
a hacker most of my life, but bad habits of being self taught and never having
my code reviewed means that I'm not confident enough to open source. Just
having someone look at what I'm doing and give pointers would be HUGE. Finding
someone who is willing to help write the code would be amazing... but this is
a free service which means there's no money. It's purely a passion project.

I'm not a marketing guy, so writing good copy for the site has been a
struggle... which makes finding early adopters difficult. I have a hard time
staying motivated without immediate need... so having users is vital to the
success of the project.

Honestly, there is just so much I need, having someone to chat with regularly
about the project would be super appreciated.

[https://pepahana.com](https://pepahana.com)

------
k0t0n0
Yes, I have been working on a programming language. if you are interested in
it you can help me out. I am using rust. the main point of the project is to
learn rust and learn language design. as of now, it's like burning candle from
2 ends. rust is not an easy pick even if you know 5+ languages and have 7years
of exp.

Your role will be mostly doing research. how other languages do certain
things. at some point, we/you can implement it into fiber (project name).

------
hackermailman
Somebody posted the UN online volunteering here other day
[https://www.onlinevolunteering.org/en](https://www.onlinevolunteering.org/en)

